# Rennspiel-Controller für PC?



## T'PAU (4. Juni 2013)

*Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Gibt es heute eigentlich noch _richtige_ Rennspiel-Controller für PC/Windows? Ich meine bewusst *nicht* Lenkräder, die gibt's ja wie Sand am Meer!
Ein Lenkrad kommt hauptsächlich aus Platz- und Aufwands-Gründen (Pedalerie unterbringen usw.) für mich nicht in Frage.

Vor geraumer Zeit gab's von Interact mal zumindest interessante Ansätze dahingehend, z.B. das FX Racing Wheel (mit Force-Feedback!) und den Ultraracer PC (welchen ich hier noch habe).
Vom Handling konnte man die aber vergessen. Nur 1 kombinierter Analog-Trigger für Gas Bremse (bei dem nach kurzer Zeit der Finger schmerzt) und völlig unzureichender Lenkeinschlag. Beim FX zusätzlich noch Batterien bzw. Netzteil für's FF! 

Von Namco gab's den Jogcon (wohl ohne weitere Analog-Achsen ausser Lenkung), vor allem aber der geniale neGcon, den ich auch heute noch für Rennspiele einsetze! 
Leider wird dieser von vielen PC-Rennspielen nicht oder nicht richtig unterstützt. Im Spiel funktioniert's meist prächtig, aber Menüs sind fast nicht mehr bedienbar, da div. Analog-Achsen darin "herumfuhrwerken" (z.B. NfS-Reihe bis MW2005 probiert, GRID 2). Absolut problemlos und perfekt wird der neGcon z.B. von "GTR Evolution" unterstützt, es geht also wenn man (Programmierer) will! 

Ich hab mich jetzt hinreissen lassen, mir einen Xbox360-Controller zuzulegen. Klar, dass dieser von GRID 2 perfekt unterstützt wird. Ist aber trotzdem kein Vergleich zum neGcon!

Gibt es wirklich keinen aktuellen Renncontroller mehr, also wo mit Drehbewegung gelenkt wird (statt mit Analog-Stick)?

Wäre ja 'ne echte Marktlücke imho.


----------



## CelldwellerLP (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Ich spiele Rennspiele wenn ich sie mal mit einem Controller nutze, nur mit einem 360 Wireless, lege Gas/Bremsen auf den rechten Stick und links die Lenkung.

Finde das sehr angenehm für nebenbei.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Jap, der XBOX-Controller ist der Beste! Finde ihn auch besser als den PS3 und ich habe beide.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Ja, der 360-Controller ist schon recht gut und ich finde ihn etwas besser als den "Thrustmaster Dualtrigger *2* in 1", den ich hier auch habe. Der "*3* in 1" steht ja in der Kompatibilitätsliste von GRID 2, aber der 2 in 1 nicht. Dieser funktioniert zwar in den Menüs, aber im Spiel wird das Auto immer von rechts gezeigt, es ist also dauernd die "links schauen" Funktion ausgelöst, obwohl sie nicht belegt ist.
Könnte man in GRID 2 Controller-Einstellungen speichern, könnte ich evtl. mit dem neGcon zurechtkommen und in den Menüs auf Tastatur umschalten. Aber nein, an sowas banales und eigentlich selbstverständliches haben die Codemasters-D*ppen nicht gedacht! 

Aber hier geht's ja um die Controller an sich! 

Also gibt's da echt nichts das eine Drehbewegung als Lenkung benutzt? Geräte wie der Xbox360-Controller sind imho nur 'ne Notlösung in Sachen Rennspiele.


----------



## Florian97450 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Also ich kann den Xbox-Controller nur empfehlen habe damit NFS Most Wanted und Shift durch gespielt. Auch bei längerer Spielzeit noch angenehm in der Hand.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Gibt der Markt echt nichts her in Sachen Rennspiel-Controller? Hab ja noch die leise Hoffnung, dass ich einfach nur ein wenig blind war beim googeln.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Gibt der Markt echt nichts her in Sachen Rennspiel-Controller?


 Nope.
Google lügt nicht.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Dann werde ich mich wohl oder übel mit dem 360-Controller auseinandersetzen, zumindest bei Rennspielen die inkompatibel zum neGcon sind, wie GRID 2. 
Bislang fand ich das lenken mit dem 360er eher _suboptimal_, aber braucht wohl noch ein wenig Praxis.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Ich kann auch sagen warum es da nichts gibt.
Arcade Racer wie zB Trackmania kann man ohne Probleme mit der Tastatur spielen
Etwas weniger also Grind 2 etc. geht auch mit Tastatur oder auch Controller
Alles was halbwegs Sim ist sollte man mit Wheel und Pedalen Spielen.

Es gibt einfach keinen Platz für so einen Quatsch.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Rennspiele mit Tasta... ja ne is klar! 
Hab ich jüngst mit GRID 2 probiert. Nicht mal im Ansatz irgendwie fahrbar das Ganze!

Vernünftig geht's nur mit 'nem Controller mit Drehbewegung, z.B. der neGcon.
Bedingt noch mit Analogstick wie der 360er.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keinen Platz für so einen Quatsch.


Du musst es ja wissen!


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

So, das Rennspiel-Controller "Problem" wurde nun endgültig gelöst! 

Nun kann ich meinen geliebten neGcon auch in etwas _störrischen_ Rennspielen wie GRID 2 problemlos verwenden, inkl. funktionierender Menü-Navigation!
Ich hatte mich schon vor einiger Zeit mit dem Xbox 360 Controller Emulator beschäftigt, ihn aber unter Win8 nicht zum laufen gebracht (xinput1_3.dll konnte nicht geladen werden, obwohl selbst vom Programm erstellt ). Mit Hilfe der xinput1_3.dll aus diesem Paket, lüppt es nun aber!

Dieser Emulator ist echt eine Art "Schweizer Taschenmesser" um auch exotische Controller wie den neGcon auf Xbox360-Controller Unterstützung hinzubiegen. 
Ein wenig die Analog-Achsen aufdröseln und auf die richtigen Trigger/Sticks legen und schon funktioniert alles (fast) so wie schon bei "GTR Evolution" ohne Emulator.

Muss mich nochmal ein wenig im Detail mit den Advanced-Einstellungen befassen, insbesondere Antideadzone.
Wenn es das ist, was ich hoffe (und von ein paar Playstation-Rennspielen mit neGcon-Unterstützung kenne), wäre das noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem i: Den Analog-Endausschlag beeinflussen, so dass man z.B. die Lenkung nicht mehr voll einschlagen muss für Vollausschlag, oder aber Vollgas schon bei ca. 90% Trigger ist.
Schaun 'mer mal.

Auch den weiter oben erwähnten "Thrustmaster Dualtrigger 2 in 1" hab ich mit dem Emu zum laufen gebracht, aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber. Der 360-Controller schlägt den in jeder Hinsicht!

Im Anhang noch ein Bild mit den neGcon-Einstellungen im Emulator. Ein paar Buttons hätte ich noch wegnehmen können, da nicht vorhanden, aber funzt auch so.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

...und es tut sich tatsächlich noch etwas in diesem Segment:

RaceRoom Driving Controller 

Promo-Video

An sich ein interessantes Gerät, bis auf eine klitze-kleine Kleinigkeit, die den Controller defakto unbrauchbar macht: Er hat keine analogen Trigger! Gas und Bremse sind also rein digital! 

Netter Versuch RaceRoom Entertainment, vielleicht kommt ja bald 'ne _analoge_ Rev. 2.0!


----------



## Grim3001 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Ich verwende den Razor Onza Tournament. Da hast Du kein Gefummel mit der Konfiguration, weil 360-Controller, langes Kabel und die Analog-Sticks kannst Du über ein Drehmechanismus optimal einstellen.

Amazon

Die schlechten Bewertungen auf Amazon kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Hab das Teil seit ca. 1 Jahr fast täglich im Einsatz und keine Probleme.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Die Onzas werden ja nicht mehr hergestellt. Hat auch einen Grund. Die Analogsticks sind reihenweise verreckt.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Ist doch aber auch _nur_ eine X360-Variante, also hat man keine Lenkbewegung wie beim neGcon oder dem neuen RaceRoom Controller.
Für Rennsimulationen wie _Assetto Corsa_, _GTR Evolution_, _rFactor_ usw. unbrauchbar.
Arcade-mäßige Sachen wie _GRID 2_ lassen sich per Analogstick noch einigermassen steuern. 

Ich versteh RaceRoom echt nicht! Wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht, einen Nischen-Markt wie Rennspiel-Controller mit einem neuen Produkt zu _beglücken_, warum lassen die die Analog-Trigger für Gas/Bremse einfach weg?


----------



## Wolfskid (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Hallo Leute.

Ich kann von meinem Arbeitskollegen einen X-Box 360 Original Conroller ergattern...

Nun hätte ich ein paar Fragen dies bezüglich und zwar:

- Ist es machbar den Controller auf Windows 8.1 zu installieren ?

- Welche Treiber müsste ich den installieren, um den Controller auf WINDOWS 8.1 lauffähig zu bekommen ?

- Gibt es irgendwelche Zusatz Tools die funktionieren für die Belegung der Knöpfe und Stick Achsen ?



Zu meinem System:

Windows 8.1
ASROCK  z77 Extreme 4
Intel Core 5 3550  4GHz
8 GB Ram
770 nVidia Palit



Wäre toll wenn das irgendwie machbar wäre. Und für Eure Hilfe wie immer ein RIESIGES DANKESCHÖN.......

Einen schönen Sonntag.

Wolfskid


----------



## Stern1710 (9. Februar 2014)

Bei mir hat sich der Treiber automatisch installiert, ansonsten auf der Microsoft-Seite Downloaden. Weitere Tools solltest du nicht brauchen. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Wolfskid (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rennspiel-Controller für PC?*

Thx @Stern1710 . Du bist mein Stern....


----------

